# My first tank: stringy cobweb-like stuff growing



## Olivebelle

Hi everyone. 
Please help, I am completely new to this stuff. 
One of my students bought me a beta and he's been living in a teeny aquarium since. I just bought a Fluvol Edge 6 gallon aquarium (old model with halogen lights). I set it up with plants suggested by the specialist at the store, and set up the filter (also added bacteria stuff that's supposed to colonize the aquarium and filter helping to keep the water clean) and let it run for 6 days now. I had also bought a tree branch, and soaked it separately for 4 days like I was told to... the guy said fungi might grow on it and to scrape it off, but nothing grew, it wasnt slimy at all. I put the branch in the aquarium on wednesday night- now it is friday afternoon and I see stringy cobweb-like stuff and it looks slimy on the branch....what is this, and what do I do? Luckily I haven't put my beta in.


----------



## Myates

White fungus is usually a result of harmless bacteria leeching out of the wood, and the fungus is a type of algae that grows and eats the bacteria, which is common in tanks and on various driftwoods (especially ones that were submerged, dried out, then submerged again- which may of happened prior to you getting it).. I sometimes get it. Go ahead and if it's on the driftwood branch to take the branch out and rinse it off in hot water. It usually tends to go away on it's own after a few weeks.

Or it could be slime mold.. they both grow in tanks, on woods.. below are two pictures, one of each.. do either resemble what you have?

If the first one then it is what I mentioned above and can be cleaned off easily and will come back most likely, eventually it will go away. (The picture is an extreme case of it, and of not being cleaned off)

If it's the second picture it is plasmodial slime mold- and treatment is basically the same thing. They actually feed on bacteria and the bacteria is feeding off of excess organic waste in the gravel. Slime molds are not harmful to your fish but fish usually don't like it. 

After you clean it, your tank cycled and you bring your fish in, make sure not to over feed, or allow food to fall to the bottom- usually feed the pellets one at a time (2-3 per feeding, twice a day) to make sure none are being ignored.. if the fish doesn't eat, remove the pellets within minutes. That will not allow the mold to have more food source.

Good luck!


----------



## Olivebelle

Thanks so much. It looks like the first picture! I attached a picture of mine, you can see whispy cobwebs over the branch, and at the top over the plants. I'll try taking out the branch and rinsing it.


----------



## Myates

Looks like you have an awesome set up going there.. just keep cleaning it once you see it built up any and eventually it should go away.

A betta couldn't ask for a better home it looks like! Just be careful.. these guys can be very addicting lol


----------



## Olivebelle

Thank you that is a huge compliment! My poor little guy has been living in such a small space so I can't wait to get him in his new home- he won't know what to do with himself! Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Karebear13

I agree with Myates. Your tank looks wonderful!!! If you don't mind me asking, What plants do you have in your beautiful tank?


----------



## Olivebelle

Karebear sorry for the late reply, and thanks for the compliment!
In my tank I have cryptocoryne lucens, Bacopa caroliniana, Cryptocoryne becketii, and Eleocharis parvula.

So it's been a month, and it's still growing the mold! I haven't put my beta in yet.

Also, I sent my bf to the pet store because they do free water testing, they said that the nitrates were too high (I think he said nitrates and not nitrites) but I thought that nitrates came from the fish? I'm so confused.


----------



## freemike

No fish produce Ammonia and then it gets broke down into NitrItes and then those get broke down into NitrAtes. This is all done by the beneficial bacteria. If the associate said high NitrAtes you just need to do a water change. If it was NitrItes. It likely means your cycle hasn't completed. Do you have anything living in the tank other than plants?

I personally found this white stuff very hard to get rid of in my tank. I didn't have any plants so I did a black out for a week. Unfortunately this isn't an option for you since you have plants.

If I was you I would take the would out and wash it in hot water cleaning it completely off. Then do some research on your plants. Only give the plants exactly the light they need. If you leave the light on longer than needed it can encourage growth of algae and things of this nature.


----------

